# Supermarket Beans-Lidl Barrel-Aldi Alcafe Columbian-Then this .....



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Not sure if I detect the loss of 'Brownie Points' when quoting the use of supermarket beans against the myriad of 'Notes' attached to the very wide range of specialist 'Flavours'.

DFK41 given a pack of Aldi beans found them not unpalatable, the Lidl barrel debacle was something else, yep a handy barrel, I found the Aldi Alcafe Columbian brand quite acceptable, a dark roast and oily, I've stuck to small packs to avoid waste if not to our taste, however I dropped onto these, again a dark roast and oily, no matter if you increase the dose it makes the flavour more intense without getting bitter.

Not sure if they are available in the UK but almost cornered into a 1kg packet they were not expensive by any means and for us money not wasted.










Rear of the pack.










Jon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Apart from not bitter what do they "taste" like?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Apart from not bitter what do they "taste" like?


Not exactly put me on the spot there 'M', but I will apply a lot of thought to label them with a 'Note' other than a good coffee flavour, it may be slightly difficult with the limited variation of beans consumed to press.

But rest assured they will get a description.

Jon.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Apart from not bitter what do they "taste" like?


Apart from saying the obvious, coffee and feeling obliged to relate to a flavour, plus I find myself drinking more cups of coffee with this brand, the fact it came in a kilo bag may also have had something to do with it I will say 'Liquorice'.

A tasty Liquorice at that, not sure how many can hark back to the days of the 'Hard Liquorice' sticks available at sweet shops or if you wanted a good hit, chemists sold a much thicker stick of it. (We're not talking the soft stuff).

Jon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

xpresso said:


> Apart from saying the obvious, coffee and feeling obliged to relate to a flavour, plus I find myself drinking more cups of coffee with this brand, the fact it came in a kilo bag may also have had something to do with it I will say 'Liquorice'.
> 
> A tasty Liquorice at that, not sure how many can hark back to the days of the 'Hard Liquorice' sticks available at sweet shops or if you wanted a good hit, chemists sold a much thicker stick of it. (We're not talking the soft stuff).
> 
> Jon.


Cheers, any taste not helps as saying it tastes of coffee means nothing, as the coffee we make on here has such wide spectrums of tastes that as a descriptor it is meaningless.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

According to Scott Rao if you taste coffee flavour in your coffee the roast is baked.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Step21 said:


> According to Scott Rao if you taste coffee flavour in your coffee the roast is baked.


Oh dear


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Oh dear


Is that yourself there now DaveUK tendering words of comfort and advice or commiserations, it having gone down the wrong way and he needed to get his wind up







:yuk: .

Jon.


----------

